# civil wedding registrars



## joanmul (7 Jan 2012)

Where would I get a list of registrars available to do a civil wedding on a Saturday in Co Wicklow, near Bray? My daughter is hoping to get married in September but she lives in Australia so I'm doing a bit of donkey work!


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2012)

The list of registrars in Wicklow can be found on this page - it includes private registrars.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jan 2012)

Not sure if this is correct, taken from [broken link removed]:

*       Wicklow     * 
*Civil Registration Service, Glenside Road, Wicklow, Co Wicklow* 
Opening Hours: 9:30 - 12:30 and 2:00 - 4:00 Mon- Fri
Phone: 0404 68400


----------



## joanmul (7 Jan 2012)

Thanks for those. I did actually have those but just wondered if there were other sources.


----------



## maybelline (10 Jan 2012)

joanmul said:


> a civil wedding on a Saturday


 
If you're looking for a HSE employee remember that they're civil servants and only work Monday - Friday!
Other people (priests, humanist celebrants etc etc) might work on Saturdays, it's up to the individual then.


----------



## gipimann (10 Jan 2012)

Just to point out that a HSE employee is a Public Servant, not a Civil Servant!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2012)

maybelline said:


> If you're looking for a HSE employee remember that they're civil servants and only work Monday - Friday!


Off topic but plenty of public/civil servants work more than those days - e.g. the _Revenue _helpline staff last Saturday or the _Household Charge _people who called me at 7pm last night to deal with my problems in setting up a _DD _on their website. No doubt cue somebody moaning about the overtime they're paid for this. I'm private sector myself as it happens but just hate knee-jerk civil/public service bashing for the sake of it.


----------



## Shawady (11 Jan 2012)

A friend of mine got married two years ago and I distinctly remember she said that you could only have a civil ceremony on Monday to Friday.
It is possible it has changed since then.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2012)

As far as I know not all _GRO _registered civil marriage/partnership solemnisers are _HSE_/public/civil service employees these days. Some are independent and work the weekends. E.g.:

http://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=253690&start=0


----------

